# Spider Hitch To What?



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Been doing the hitch to no name but apparently I can't tie it right and I can jerk it 4 or 5 times and break it in 17 to 30 lb mono. What's another good knot to tie to the hitch? Don't trust the uni-uni for 30+lb fish. No need for a heavier shocker right now. 

Had 2 breakoffs in a row casting 3 oz egg sinkers on straight 17 lb Tri+ after freshwater catfish. Checked the guides and they're fine. Not power casting but I'm laying into them to reach a bar that comes up from 15' to 8' of water. SLX20SHA on a 10' Tica if it matters.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

slim beauty




9


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

is the knot breaking? or just above or below the knot?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Uni/nail.

I used that combo with a spider for a long time ... and still use it from with confidence. 

I got that one from Drumdum several years ago, and it's a good en. 

I use a no-name with the spider now, but there's nothing wrong with a uni-nail.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

AirDown said:


> is the knot breaking? or just above or below the knot?


The no name with the 30 lb mono is breaking.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Just tried a uni-uni and it was a bit stronger but still popped on something equal to a hard hook set... 17 lb Tri+ broke at the knot.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*This is just an opinion,but...*



SmoothLures said:


> Just tried a uni-uni and it was a bit stronger but still popped on something equal to a hard hook set... 17 lb Tri+ broke at the knot.




I think you have bad line... Was thinking when the no-name broke that perhaps you weren't tieing the knot correctly... Then when Jeff suggested a uni-nail,and you broked it,not in the spiderhitch,but in the uni-nail?? I've tied both of those knots in many different situations in different diameters,never had a problem as long as the running line was doubled with a bimini,spider,or triple sugeons...

Having yanked on those two knots many times leads me to believe it's in the line,but that's just me.. Try this,tie the knot as a singleline connection with an alberto,slimbueaty, or improved albright and see where it breaks?? If either of those knots will break *easily* with your bare hands, in the tri,it almost has to be that the line is junk,jhmo...


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I will give it a shot soon, but what got me was the noname tied with the 30 lb mono was breaking before the loop made with the Tri+. I didn't double the Tri+ when I did the uni to uni, would that help? I did 5 turns with both lines.


----------



## justinstewart (Nov 23, 2007)

When you finish the knot, are you going through the double line, or through where both lines meet. The above knot, with a small tag, coming off at a right angle to the line should hold.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I am going between the loop and the shocker. That's right isn't it? Maybe I need more wraps, I was only doing 5?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

SmoothLures said:


> I am going between the loop and the shocker. That's right isn't it? Maybe I need more wraps, I was only doing 5?


 Yeap,that IS the way a no-name is tied... Just a suggestion try going lower instead of higher,say 4 in the 30 as it's not as big a diameter as the 50 I use.. I've tied it with 3 wraps in mono and it's done fine,as long as the end comes out at 90... 

Uni knot to nail or double uni,to me at least,are inferior when tieing two lines of different diameters and not doubleing.. If you do that without doubleing,try the knots I suggested(alberto,improved albright,slim beauty) ,you may be surprised.. That is as long as the line is not bad...

*Another thought* , are you sure the knot is breaking and not slipping??? Are you using tri plus in chartruese?? I've had problems with that slipping on certian knots.. When tieing a splice to refill the spool with a double uni,have had that stuff slip,even with six wraps...


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

It's the chartreuse Tri+, the 30 is Ande 30 lb clear mono. When the Tri fails it's breaking, not slipping. I'm gonna check out the slim beauty then the alberto.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I think you have some bad line. I use the Tri+ chart. all the time and it does slip but I have not had any just break like that.


----------



## master baiter (Aug 8, 2003)

Bimini to no name is the one I use...I am convinced the bimini is 100%...
still looking for a better knot than the no name to connect the doubled running to...haven't found it yet though...Old information probably...If dealing with 
rotten line...I tie an overhand knot with it and pull... if it breaks too easily...
it's rotten...


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

It's what was on the spool of the 20SHA you sold me, AirDown.

I had 2 break offs with a palomar which I've never had fail, a bead under the sinker, tied to a snap swivel. I was snap casting but I was hitting it hard with 3 oz of lead + 2 oz of bait.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I remember you getting the reel just not when. I better check because I still have some on that pound. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I'll try the noname again with more twists and see if it holds. Does it matter if I go between the loop and the shocker in from the side closer to me or from behind towards me?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

as long as it comes out 90 degrees to the mainline I think your ok.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Alright I'll spend a little while tonight tying it. I'd prefer to use it because I know it but if I can jerk it less than 10 times and pop it then there's something wrong with it. Could just be my tying but I've never had problems with knots before.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

So I wrapped my hoodie sleeve around my hands and pulled hard on a spider hitch to 7-8 turn no name and the 30 lb mono broke. I'm using plenty of spit on my knots and everything. Maybe the 30 lb mono is bad? You'd think the 17 lb Tri+ would break before the shocker.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Changed to 30 lb flourocarbon, tied it up and couldn't break it. Pulled as hard as I could and it didn't pop. Retied and pulled tight and I'll give it a chance fishing tomorrow. Throwing away the spool of 30 lb Ande, it's given me too much of a headache.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

SmoothLures said:


> Changed to 30 lb flourocarbon, tied it up and couldn't break it. Pulled as hard as I could and it didn't pop. Retied and pulled tight and I'll give it a chance fishing tomorrow. Throwing away the spool of 30 lb Ande, it's given me too much of a headache.


 Could well be the ande... A no-name is an excellent connection,jmho.. Spider isn't bad either.. I'm still thinking bad line..imho,you're good to go now...

You are tieing it correctly passing between double and shocker.. If you put it between double line,the knot is about half of what it should be,from testing both ways......


----------



## kingchaser34 (Jan 20, 2009)

if it doesnt continue workin maybe try moving up to 50 pound test... i had the same problem with the same nots and switched to fifty they do just fine now


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

A no name knot or an albright knot


----------

